# [SOLVED] Desktop won't power on



## Deathgazer (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright well, first off, this PC is fairly new. I bought it late February of this year. A few months later, we had the power on the block flicker a few times, killing the power (PC is plugged into a surge protector). Turning it back on would give me the CMOS Settings Wrong, Date/Time not set screen.

Tried switching out the CMOS battery, np. A few months later power flickers on and off again. I hit the power button on the PC later to turn it back on, but nothing happens.. An hour later, PC randomly powers on.

A month or so later, same thing. Power to the neighborhood dies while PC is on, few hours later I try and power it back on and it doesn't turn on or respond at all. Yet a few hours later the PC randomly powers itself up.

And most recently, power flickered to the neighborhood, yet again, later that night I try and turn my desktop back on, and absolutely nothing. Been days and it just seems dead. Refuses to turn on or respond when I hit the power button.

Few things to note: I use an MSI X58 Pro-E Motherboard. The motherboard light IS on (orange).

I never turn my desktop off (cept to restart for updates.) The only time it was turned off was when the power flickered/went out.


I had a technician check it out in-store, he said he thinks it's the power supply. He swapped it out with a brand new power supply, tried everything with it, including a new battery, but the PC still won't power on AT ALL. No fans, no beeps, no power, no nothing: dead.



*Could it be a dead/bad motherboard?*
*Would a dead/bad processor keep the PC from even powering on?*

tldr; pc won't turn on, replaced power supply, wat do?

Thx


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Desktop won't power on*

My wife's desktop shut off on her today. It would not turn back on. After unplugging it for a minute or so it started up again. No idea why this happened. But it is worth a try.


----------



## Zombie Afroshot (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Desktop won't power on*

From my experience, it could be a bad motherboard sadly. Sorry, bro. I've had to deal with this at work a few times.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Desktop won't power on*

Sounds like it was a combination of both. Power surge kicked the PSU and the PSU kicked the Motherboard.

Could you post your full system specs;

PSU Brand/Model/Wattage
Old PSU Brand/Model/Wattage
GPU Brand/Model/Interface
Memory Brand/Model/Capacity


----------



## Deathgazer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Desktop won't power on*

1200 Watt Velocity Micro Power Supply - Nvidia SLI Certified
896MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 
6GB DDR3-1333 Triple Channel Premium Memory with Heat Spreader (3x2048) - Patriot I believe

Tried the whole unplugging, waiting thing.

I'll probably end up grabbing an ASUS x58 Sabertooth. Hoping the processor is fine though, i7's ain't cheap.


----------



## Deathgazer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Desktop won't power on*



gavinzach said:


> Sounds like it was a combination of both. Power surge kicked the PSU and the PSU kicked the Motherboard.


Looks like you were right, after replacing BOTH, it fired right up, thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem! Glad you got it sorted!


----------

